# Games you wondered why they where never continued



## Daniel Kay (Jul 1, 2010)

Aloha folks.

There are those games or begun series' of which you wonder "hey why was there never a sequel?".
Now this is less on "I wished there was a sequel of obscure title so and so" but mostly games that actually did well and looked very much like they could get a sequel.

I kinda ran across one recently, I dug out "Gex" for my PSX and played again a bit, then looked up the Wiki page for them, mainly for the very first 2D platformer version I hadn't played till recently, and wondered.
According to the Wikipedia page those games where major sellers racking up a total of 15 million sold copies, the latest being the most selling, yet there hasn't been a new one in 11 years. And it's not that the developer, Crystal Dynamics, has gone down, they still happily pop out games (and Gex actually is their mascot more or less).
So I kinda wonder where this series went, it did seem to do good enough. And I'd love another go with the wise cracking scaly guy.

EDIT: Oh small update, i did just read a fourth part was planned but canceled, odd really.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2010)

Mega Man Legends.


----------



## Browder (Jul 1, 2010)

MagiNation.


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 1, 2010)

Timesplitters
And was gonna say Odd World Strangers Wrath, but they were planning to make a sequel and it was scrapped in the drawing stages.


----------



## Kobu (Jul 1, 2010)

Umm...  Gosh, it's so hard to think of games that _don't_ have sequels.  Final Fantasy?  No... wait.

I have no idea.


----------



## Aden (Jul 1, 2010)

FUCKING

ADVENT RISING

\I know why there aren't going to be more games though
\\Licensing bullshit


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 1, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Mega Man Legends.



 Legends 3 is coming.


----------



## Riley (Jul 1, 2010)

I just know that Epic is going to continue their current run of idiocy, so I'll mourn the loss of the Unreal Tournament series.  They've already come out and said they're going to continue the shitty Gears series for as long as they can, and they've made it pretty obvious they're not coming back to PC anytime soon.  

So here's to you, Unreal Tournament 2004; The Best Goddamn FPS Ever (tm).


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Legends 3 is coming.


...Is it?


----------



## CinnamonApples (Jul 2, 2010)

I always had a soft-spot for Croc. I'd also like to see a sequel to Legend of Dragoon.



Daniel Kay said:


> I dug out "Gex" for my PSX



It's TAIL TIME!!


----------



## Kajet (Jul 2, 2010)

Umm... Tribes?

I would say Black & White and Serious Sam but they both got questionable at best sequels...

Also: StarFox, even nintnedo is willing to forget command... And Battletoads... last one I can remember was either the arcade game or the double dragon fiasco...


----------



## SirRob (Jul 2, 2010)

Kajet said:


> Also: StarFox, even nintendo is willing to forget command...


Star Fox 64 3-D?


----------



## DeadHorus (Jul 2, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Timesplitters


 
Timesplitters was in development hell for a while until Free Radical went bankrupt. But they were bought by Crytek which said they would like to do it when there's more industry demand for it.

Essentially, they want to do another Timesplitters game when everyone isn't all giddy for Modern Warfare 2

Anyway, my pick has to be Legacy of Kain. One of the greatest game series's plagued by a lack of sequels recently.


----------



## Zydala (Jul 2, 2010)

Mario Party

*rimshot*

in all seriousness tho, LEVEL 5 WHERE IS MY DARK CLOUD 3


----------



## Seas (Jul 2, 2010)

Dungeon Lords.
Guess that's it for a cooperative-multiplayer elderscrolls-like RPG.

Also, Might&Magic.


----------



## DeadHorus (Jul 2, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> Dungeon Lords.
> Guess that's it for a cooperative-multiplayer elderscrolls-like RPG.


 
Ugh that never sits well for me. I play D&D for that bs. I prefer Elder Scrolls for following a single hero overcoming multiple odds and braving dungeons no one ever comes back from.


----------



## Kajet (Jul 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Star Fox 64 3-D?


 
I thought that was just a remake of SF64?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 2, 2010)

Kajet said:


> I thought that was just a remake of SF64?


 ^ this...


----------



## Seas (Jul 2, 2010)

DeadHorus said:


> Ugh that never sits well for me. I play D&D for that bs. I prefer Elder Scrolls for following a single hero overcoming multiple odds and braving dungeons no one ever comes back from.


 
Playing with friends adds a whole new level of fun to it though, it was fun in Dungeon Lords that time despite all the bugs.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

I honestly can't think of any right now.


----------



## DeadHorus (Jul 2, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> Playing with friends adds a whole new level of fun to it though, it was fun in Dungeon Lords that time despite all the bugs.


 
Yes and having guys fuck around with you in your living room and stealing all your loot

(has horrible memories of Neverwinter Nights multiplayer games)


----------



## Attaman (Jul 2, 2010)

Megaman Legends 3 has already been mentioned, but personally I'm not complaining too much:  Can you see the Capcom of today making a proper sequel to it instead of trying to change the focus completely?

Final Fantasy Tactics, as Ivalice is a pretty good setting which isn't an over-the-top fantasy and has some political (albeit not much) workings to it too.  All we have is Vagrant Story and FFT / the Lion's War remake.  I mean, I wish they'd make a few more games set in Ivalice instead of the other fantasy realms which are airship galore, hundreds of unnecessary species, trope-towns (Here's SteamPunk Town, here's CyberPunk Town, here's Needlessly Luddite Town).  If only we had more Ivalice set games. 

Psi-Ops:  The Mindgate Conspiracy.  At least some news on a conclusion.


DeadHorus said:


> Anyway, my pick has to be Legacy of Kain. One of the greatest game series's plagued by a lack of sequels recently.


 To my understanding, they _were_ at work on the conclusion / finale... and then Tony Jay died.  And a few other factors.


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 2, 2010)

DeadHorus said:


> Timesplitters was in development hell for a while until Free Radical went bankrupt. But they were bought by Crytek which said they would like to do it when there's more industry demand for it.
> 
> Essentially, they want to do another Timesplitters game when everyone isn't all giddy for Modern Warfare 2


 
Also, they bought FRD to work on the next Star Wars Battlefront.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 2, 2010)

CinnamonApples said:


> I'd also like to see a sequel to Legend of Dragoon.


 This.
This, so hard.



DeadHorus said:


> Anyway, my pick has to be Legacy of Kain. One of the greatest game  series's plagued by a lack of sequels recently.


Didn't they say that Defiance was going to be the last in the series, since it pretty much resolves all the problems and the squid god guy gets buried, and Kain finally has free will so he can go make something of Nosgoth?


----------



## Lobar (Jul 2, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Timesplitters
> And was gonna say Odd World Strangers Wrath, but they were planning to make a sequel and it was scrapped in the drawing stages.


 
There was a TimeSplitters 2.  It was pretty good.


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 2, 2010)

Killer7...can't really think of any others.
Although, does Odin Sphere have a sequel?


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Jul 2, 2010)

Is no one else missing the SSX series? I was hooked after 1, majorly hooked on tricky, three was pretty good, and on tour was kick ass. Then it just died. WTH? It was a really fun game and I would buy the 5th in a heart beat.


----------



## DeadHorus (Jul 2, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Didn't they say that Defiance was going to be the last in the series, since it pretty much resolves all the problems and the squid god guy gets buried, and Kain finally has free will so he can go make something of Nosgoth?


 
They didn't SAY it was going to be the last in the series. The only reason they wrapped up the plot was because they were sure Eidos wasn't going to give them any more sequels after that. That was why the lead writer since Soul Reaver left to go join Naughty Dog. There were still a few things that they left undiscovered in the timeline and I for one could have thought of a few directions they could have taken the story.

If anything what I would want is a remake of the original game Blood Omen. Or Soul Reaver


----------



## SirRob (Jul 2, 2010)

Kajet said:


> I thought that was just a remake of SF64?


Well since they're making this game, I'm pretty sure they don't have any plans to end the series. 


Attaman said:


> Megaman Legends 3 has already been mentioned, but personally I'm not complaining too much:  Can you see the Capcom of today making a proper sequel to it instead of trying to change the focus completely?


Yes, I can. Capcom is still making great games, so I'm sure they would make the sequel great as well.


Attaman said:


> Final Fantasy Tactics, as Ivalice is a pretty good setting which isn't an over-the-top fantasy and has some political (albeit not much) workings to it too.  All we have is Vagrant Story and FFT / the Lion's War remake.  I mean, I wish they'd make a few more games set in Ivalice instead of the other fantasy realms which are airship galore, hundreds of unnecessary species, trope-towns (Here's SteamPunk Town, here's CyberPunk Town, here's Needlessly Luddite Town).  If only we had more Ivalice set games.


You don't consider Final Fantasy Tactics Advance and Final Fantasy Tactics Advance 2 sequels? I guess they're not -technically- sequels, but they're still a part of the spin-off series.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 2, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You don't consider Final Fantasy Tactics Advance and Final Fantasy Tactics Advance 2 sequels? I guess they're not -technically- sequels, but they're still a part of the spin-off series.


 He hates them because they're not exactly like the first game.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 2, 2010)

Timesplitters 4 now plz
Dungeon Lords was supposed to have a sequel... 2 years ago...
Might and Magic


----------



## Attaman (Jul 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> He hates them because they're not exactly like the first game.


I don't hate them, but feel less-than-affably because we went from a standard-ish Medieval realm that wasn't over the top with magi-tech (the one notable example I can think of, Worker 8, being an optional character) as well as having some interesting political stuff (corrupt religious organization) and some characters who really were one-in-the-same with their troops (Thunder God Cid being an exception here and actually represented that way in game, instead of just "He's a demi-god amongst me, but he only has +2% HP and one unique skill"), to, well, FFXII.  It's not a bad game, just feels like they decided to do away with the first two installments because of the whole "It's a prequel we can do whatever we want" schtick.

SE was in their right and didn't quite make shit games, but I just don't think they should be set in Ivalice.  Sorta like how a lot of people aren't fond of WoW's fluff-changes from WC3 and the earlier games.


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 2, 2010)

Lemme turn this around a little bit, Guitar Hero has made me wonder why it hasn't stopped continuing, in other words, STOP SPITTING OUT NEW GUITAR HERO GAMES AFTER THE ONE BEFORE IT HAS BEEN OUT FOR LESS THAN A YEAR!  Could just do what Rock Band does and offer infinately many downloadable songs (about $1-10) instead of throwing an entirely new game (about $40-$60) that really isn't worth the money when compared to just purchasing downloadable content for a game you already own.


----------



## DeadHorus (Jul 2, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> Lemme turn this around a little bit, Guitar Hero has made me wonder why it hasn't stopped continuing, in other words, STOP SPITTING OUT NEW GUITAR HERO GAMES AFTER THE ONE BEFORE IT HAS BEEN OUT FOR LESS THAN A YEAR!  Could just do what Rock Band does and offer infinately many downloadable songs (about $1-10) instead of throwing an entirely new game (about $40-$60) that really isn't worth the money when compared to just purchasing downloadable content for a game you already own.



Its Activision. Asking them to stop whoring new games out to make more money is like asking them to stop making Call of Duty games

They are just going to laugh and laugh


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 2, 2010)

Darkstalkers, I would really like to see it in Capcom's new fighting game format.


----------



## Kajet (Jul 2, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Darkstalkers, I would really like to see it in Capcom's new fighting game format.


 
THISTHISTHISTHISTHISTHISTHISTHISTHISTHISTHISTHISTHISTHISTHISTHISTHISTHISTHIS


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 2, 2010)

DeadHorus said:


> They didn't SAY it was going to be the last in the series. The only reason they wrapped up the plot was because they were sure Eidos wasn't going to give them any more sequels after that. That was why the lead writer since Soul Reaver left to go join Naughty Dog. There were still a few things that they left undiscovered in the timeline and I for one could have thought of a few directions they could have taken the story.
> 
> If anything what I would want is a remake of the original game Blood Omen. Or Soul Reaver


Blood Omen 1 would be nice in the BO2 or Soul Reaver format.
I never really got to play much of that one, because I couldn't get into it, with how the game was set up.

IF they made more games in the series, I'd like to see one involving Kain's sons and their conquest of the world. Fighting human armies. Learning more about them and their personalities. And etc.
Or one during the winged vampire-hylden war. Maybe playing as Janos or something.


----------



## DeadHorus (Jul 2, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Blood Omen 1 would be nice in the BO2 or Soul Reaver format.
> I never really got to play much of that one, because I couldn't get into it, with how the game was set up.



Blood Omen 1 I really enjoyed quite a bit, actually probably more then Soul Reaver.

Mostly because it played like a modern hack and slash in a gothic novel setting. You also had a lot of D&D roleplaying elements in it with how there were dungeons that had loot in them you really wanted. In this case weapons and armor and occasionally spells. But moreso I really enjoyed its narrative that is pretty much a trademark in Legacy of Kain.

There is a Russian team to my knowlege that is currently porting Blood Omen to full 3D. At the moment they are working on porting all the specific maps to 3D but keeping the Sprites 2D. Then they will work on modeling everything.

EDIT: I just remembered they discovered cut content in the original Blood Omen that is still ingame

http://forums.eidosgames.com/showthread.php?t=101836


----------



## Luca (Jul 2, 2010)

Duke Nukem. Why? People want one so hard but they never delivered a true sequel... and I fear they never will.


----------



## DeadHorus (Jul 2, 2010)

Luca said:


> Duke Nukem. Why? People want one so hard but they never delivered a true sequel... and I fear they never will.



Well I am guessing they will eventually. Ever since Take Two put their foot down with 3D Realms.

So either Realms does one or Take Two orders another company to do it


----------



## Seas (Jul 2, 2010)

I would love to see a new Crimson Skies game for the PC.


----------



## Zydala (Jul 2, 2010)

I hope Beyond Good and Evil 2 doesn't get scrapped


----------



## Riley (Jul 2, 2010)

DeadHorus said:


> Well I am guessing they will eventually. Ever since Take Two put their foot down with 3D Realms.
> 
> So either Realms does one or Take Two orders another company to do it


 
Seeing as how 3D Realms doesn't exist anymore, I wouldn't hold my breath for Duke Nukem Forever anymore.  You know, if anyone still had been after 12 years.


----------



## sushi xbl (Jul 2, 2010)

cant imagine that no one has put conker yet but if they havent then that game


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 3, 2010)

Hey, did Oni get a sequel?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 3, 2010)

Whyyyyyy hasn't there been a sequel to Okami?!
I will fangirl so hard when one comes out


----------



## Ersatz (Jul 3, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Whyyyyyy hasn't there been a sequel to Okami?!
> I will fangirl so hard when one comes out


 
They're working on it.

Way to keep up-to-date, there, fangirl. :V


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jul 3, 2010)

Oblivion


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 3, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> They're working on it.
> 
> Way to keep up-to-date, there, fangirl. :V


 
I know about that. I want another one for the wii though


----------



## DeadHorus (Jul 3, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> Oblivion


 
Oblivion is apart of a series and Bethesda would have to be utterly stupid not to continue it. People plead for another Elder Scrolls game daily to them on Elder Scroll's forums. They are waiting for the right moment when they don't have to compete with another RPG.

Plus bare in mind even if they do announce another Elder Scrolls game. It would still take them at least 3 years to design like all of them had.


----------



## Delta (Jul 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Mega Man Legends.


 
There was a Mega Man Legends 2 actually.



Why was there never a Vigilante 8 3


----------



## Zydala (Jul 3, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I know about that. I want another one for the wii though



Well if the DS one doesn't sell well like its predecessor then there might not be another one


----------



## DeadHorus (Jul 3, 2010)

Winds said:


> There was a Mega Man Legends 2 actually.


 
I think he was talking about it as a series


----------



## SirRob (Jul 3, 2010)

DeadHorus said:


> I think he was talking about it as a series


You would be correct. There was also a prequel. But it was all PlayStation generation.


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 3, 2010)

DeadHorus said:


> Its Activision. Asking them to stop whoring new games out to make more money is like asking them to stop making Call of Duty games
> 
> They are just going to laugh and laugh



True, they are also now known by many gamers as (what I call) the FRANCHISE KILLER


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 3, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> Hey, did Oni get a sequel?



Heheh, I still have that game.   Don't play it anymore though, busy on COD


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 3, 2010)

What about Loom?


----------



## Wreth (Jul 4, 2010)

Metal arms: glitch in the system.


----------



## DeadHorus (Jul 4, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> What about Loom?


 
Loom wasn't continued because everyone was still high off Monkey Island and excited for Grim Fandango.

Of course we all know how much Lucasarts made off of that financially.


----------



## Winkuru (Jul 4, 2010)

Otogi 2

Well it's no mystery that why the series didint get more games but what i'm wondering is that why game this good sold so badly.

Otherthan that i would like to list Outlwas (there was suppose to be sequel),Carmageddon series, Turok (REAL SEQUEL) Blood, SOF2 (real sequel) Arx fatalis,  System Shock (bioshock dosent count) Arcanum, Dark Stone, NOLF. There is lot of other games that deserve sequel but it's not like i cant remember every one.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 4, 2010)

^ There's a System Shock *2*. 



DeadHorus said:


> Loom wasn't continued because everyone was still high off Monkey Island and excited for Grim Fandango.
> 
> Of course we all know how much Lucasarts made off of that financially.


 
Off of Loom? Well half a million copies at a time when that was impressive.


----------



## Akro (Jul 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Mega Man Legends.


 There Is a megaman legends 2 you know.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 4, 2010)

Akro said:


> There Is a megaman legends 2 you know.


v v v


Winds said:


> There was a Mega Man Legends 2 actually.





DeadHorus said:


> I think he was talking about it as a series





SirRob said:


> You would be correct. There was also a prequel. But it was all PlayStation generation.


----------



## SonicDude1580 (Jul 4, 2010)

Banjo kazooie (nut and balls doesnt count!)


----------



## DeadHorus (Jul 4, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> ^ There's a System Shock *2*.


 
I think he was talking about it as a series. Or directly mentioning System Shock 2. Not many people consider System Shock 1 to be the entire series. Like games such as Kotor or Jedi Academy are.


----------



## reian (Jul 5, 2010)

Blasto and Gex for the PSX definitely...Sony became obsessed with Spyro and Crash

Also...I want Borderlands 2...expansions are great...but want Borderlands 2


----------



## DragonRift (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm surprised no one mentioned this...

*Eternal Darkness* ...  PLEASE!!!!


----------



## _Zero_ (Jul 6, 2010)

Outlaws perhaps.


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Jul 7, 2010)

eden project.....
XIII was gd


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 7, 2010)

There has been several panzer dragoon sequels.
None that was made of the RPG one tho.   I would love to see a new panzer dragoon rpg.


----------



## Horrorshow (Jul 7, 2010)

Another Nightmare of Druaga would be awesome (with pretty graphics and such), but it's such a niche game that no one would want it.

Also, if the "sequel" to Brave Fencer Musashi didn't suck so much dick, there might've been a third one. :c


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 7, 2010)

Barbie Horse Adventure.
Mavis Beacon Teaches Fragging (For Kids)
Reader Rabbit: How to spell DIE


----------



## Shouden (Jul 7, 2010)

Aden said:


> FUCKING
> 
> ADVENT RISING
> 
> ...


 
That and that game was incredibly buggy. I remember getting it for free with a pre-order of something and ended up getting stuck at the bottom of an elevator shaft 'cause I glitched through the floor...oh and as soon as I got stuck, the game auto-saved. So, yeah...didn't want to start all over again.


----------



## Pine (Jul 7, 2010)

they really fucked up the Starfox series with Adventures

also, why didn't they make a Conker sequel yet?


----------



## Aden (Jul 7, 2010)

Shouden said:


> That and that game was incredibly buggy. I remember getting it for free with a pre-order of something and ended up getting stuck at the bottom of an elevator shaft 'cause I glitched through the floor...oh and as soon as I got stuck, the game auto-saved. So, yeah...didn't want to start all over again.


 
Yeah, but for the studio's first game ever under a tight deadline, I think they did rather well.

but god damn
the storyyyyy
biggest cliffhanger


----------



## Tao (Jul 8, 2010)

Dark Cloud

period


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 8, 2010)

Tao said:


> Dark Cloud
> 
> period


 
They did make a sequel, but would be nice to see a new one.


----------



## Tao (Jul 8, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> They did make a sequel, but would be nice to see a new one.


 
I mean Dark Cloud sorta died after 2

I heard rumors of Dark Cloud 3 but I don't think it's possible =(


...I want sexy sexy Gaspard to return


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 8, 2010)

Tao said:


> I mean Dark Cloud sorta died after 2
> 
> I heard rumors of Dark Cloud 3 but I don't think it's possible =(
> 
> ...



I heard the rumors too.  With so little else heard except about rumors I sadly think it wont be true either.  

Loved the rebuilding the town thing part of it.


----------



## Tao (Jul 8, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I heard the rumors too.  With so little else heard except about rumors I sadly think it wont be true either.
> 
> Loved the rebuilding the town thing part of it.


 
I could spend soooo long just building towns. It was like the sims only better


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 8, 2010)

Tao said:


> I could spend soooo long just building towns. It was like the sims only better


 
I spent a lot of time making towns as well.

Just reminded me of the first actraiser. It had a sim part building a town, and action part.
Would love to see a new sequel that improved on this with todays systems.

Actraiser 2 wasent to good. It also lacked the sim part.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Jul 8, 2010)

I wish Tim Schafer would make a sequel to Psychonauts, but I doubt he ever will. And it would be nice if there was a true sequel to Bad Fur Day.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 8, 2010)

reian said:


> Blasto


This one's difficult as Blasto's VA died shortly after production finished on the game.  He _made_ the Blasto Character, sort of like how it wouldn't be a Blood Omen game without Tony Jay.


Horrorshow said:


> Also, if the "sequel" to Brave Fencer Musashi didn't suck so much dick, there might've been a third one. :c


  I'm not quite sure how they could have made a proper "sequel" anyways.  A prequel I can understand quite handily:  Original Summoned Hero Musashi vs Dark Wizard and the like.  Same world (if with different people, barring the theory that summoned Musashi = Young Hero Musashi), still use Lumina, and so on.  It could even be shifted to a Final Fantasy template easily enough, Crest Guardians = something like Summons.

Not exactly saying a prequel would be good, but it's easy to be made.  Sequel I am earnestly pressed to think of ideas for, however.


----------



## Riptor (Jul 9, 2010)

I've been really wishing they'd make a Killer Instinct 3 for a while now. I'm not really sure who has the rights by now, Microsoft, Rare or Nintendo, so maybe that's why they've never bothered with an XBLA port, at the very least. While the characters and style in general were pretty much as '90'S X-TREEEEEME' as you could get, the combo system worked pretty well, in my opinion. There was this one fake E3 list where a KI3 was on the list, and that really pissed me off when I found out that wasn't real.


----------



## Didamus (Jul 9, 2010)

"Life is pain: GET OVER IT!" HA! Seriously though I completely agree with you. I have LOVED UT04 ever since my computer could run it and I'm disturbed to see that most gamers live in the console world now. It's so much more fun witha PC where anyone with partial grey matter can mod out the programming and get you a sweet ass skin or a new level or completely revamp the game...FOR FREE! XBOX LIVE FEES BE DAMNED!!...MUAHAHAHAHA MUAHAHAHA MUAHA--*cough-cough*...yes.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Jul 10, 2010)

Riptor said:


> I've been really wishing they'd make a Killer Instinct 3 for a while now. I'm not really sure who has the rights by now, Microsoft, Rare or Nintendo, so maybe that's why they've never bothered with an XBLA port, at the very least. While the characters and style in general were pretty much as '90'S X-TREEEEEME' as you could get, the combo system worked pretty well, in my opinion. There was this one fake E3 list where a KI3 was on the list, and that really pissed me off when I found out that wasn't real.


 
Ah yes A KI3 would kick ass right about now. Sabrewulf and Glacius were always my favorites. :3


----------



## Distortedgirl66 (Jul 10, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> Ah yes A KI3 would kick ass right about now. Sabrewulf and Glacius were always my favorites. :3


 I personally liked Cinder and Orchid lol


----------



## Riptor (Jul 10, 2010)

Distortedgirl66 said:


> I personally liked Cinder and Orchid lol


 
Wanna know what's kind of funny? I was always Sabrewulf the most. Then again, KI2 was a much better game than the original, anyway.


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 10, 2010)

Believe it or not, I really wanted Sin Episodes 2.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 10, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> they really fucked up the Starfox series with Adventures
> 
> also, why didn't they make a Conker sequel yet?


 
Am I the only one besides Rilvor who didn't think it was that bad? 

I'd rather see a star Fox game where the evil gypsy shopkeeper is the villain. 

"YOU PAY THIIIIISSSS MUCH!!"
"NO! THAT'S TOOOO LLOOOOOOWWWW!"
"HOW ABOUT A LITTLE GAAAAAAAAAAAME?"


----------



## truthspeaker (Jul 10, 2010)

Have you played White Knight Chronicles?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 10, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Am I the only one besides Rilvor who didn't think it was that bad?
> 
> I'd rather see a star Fox game where the evil gypsy shopkeeper is the villain.
> 
> ...


Would've been better if the dialogue wasn't so terrible. Seriously...


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 10, 2010)

Riptor said:


> Wanna know what's kind of funny? I was always Sabrewulf the most. Then again, KI2 was a much better game than the original, anyway.



Everyone picks Sabrewulf cause he's the easiest combo whore in the series. I like Spinal for his rape abilities.


----------



## NCollieboy (Jul 11, 2010)

Tron 2.0 killer app. Pretty much a generic shooter, but was god damn fun. Also the level design was kick ass


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm slightly more pissed off that they didn't make a sequel to Golden Sun sooner...

On a related note to a previous poster, I miss Magi-Nation too.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 11, 2010)

Final Fantasy.


----------



## Myoti (Jul 12, 2010)

Soul Blazer/Legend of Gaia/Terranigma series.



> And was gonna say Odd World Strangers Wrath, but they were planning to make a sequel and it was scrapped in the drawing stages.


Technically, I believe the original creator said there was a chance of doing it in the future, even with the team not really existing anymore. It basically would depend on well the re-releases of Abe's Odyssey did or whatnot.



> Can you see the Capcom of today making a proper sequel to it instead of trying to change the focus completely?


If Megaman 9 and 10 are any indication, yes.



> Eternal Darkness ... PLEASE!!!!


Indeed... for Chattur'gha!!



> I wish Tim Schafer would make a sequel to Psychonauts, but I doubt he ever will.


He should. Right now.

I'm actually hopefully for alot of games lately. With them releasing/remaking stuff like Blaster Master, Earthworm Jim, Splatterhouse, Shantae, Sparkster (granted, not quite as great as I wanted it to, BUT STILL), it's really encouraging to fans who thought the creator/publishers just didn't care. : D


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 12, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> On a related note to a previous poster, I miss Magi-Nation too.


 
There was a continuation planned, at least with...shoot who was Yaki's assistant? 

Never made it. There was also a GBA verison cept that was just a remake involving some dude named "Dan" in place of Foney Bo-I mean Tony Jones. 

If there was a continuation, it's more likely it'll be based off of the current series I've heard of but have never actually found.


----------



## RiskyFrisky (Jul 12, 2010)

Don't know if anyone has mentioned Freedom Fighters yet, but I do wonder why they never made FF2, the original had a good storyline and great gameplay, the multiplayer on the console versions was fun.

They left the story wide open with the main character that you play saying, "They'll be back, with more men and bigger weapons..." or somewhere around that...


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Jul 13, 2010)

The Halo series... I know they made Reach... But I want a game taking place after halo 3, that is based on Master Chief.

Hopefully, Bungie wasn't fucking us when they said it wasn't the end of the series....


----------



## Kesteh (Jul 15, 2010)

Halo sucked starting with the second one. I have never felt so lost and bored playing a shooter until that game.

Conker never had a sequel. The Xbox version is no different than a port with more censorship.
Banjo's "sequel" was more like a product rushed out the door with little thought in it.

Tribes was mostly dropped due to the bombshell that was Vengeance. Just one patch could have made a difference but...it was shot down.
There's legions but... it just doesn't feel like Tribes even though it's supposed to play like it.

I wouldn't mind a sequel for the Shivers series but... we all know how well people take point-click puzzle games. Dear god! Players have to THINK on these games! Rate that bitch 1/5.
This dissolved with Sierra, sadly.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Jul 15, 2010)

Interestingly, I had a list on my computer that's almost a year old. I had it in mind for some sort of writing project I was going to do, but I quickly lost interest in writing it. Either way, I'm going to share that list with you now. It's pretty expansive, though.. so bare with me.



			
				Video Games That Are in Dire Need of a Remake/Sequel said:
			
		

> Wing Commander (series)
> System Shock (series)
> Earthworm Jim (series)
> Manic Madison
> ...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 15, 2010)

Gun.


----------



## Kurama0900 (Jul 15, 2010)

Lobar said:


> There was a TimeSplitters 2.  It was pretty good.


 
They came out with a third one that took place immediately after the second game's story, Future Perfect. Was probably the best out of the whole series.

But I want to be able to play The Journeyman Project, again.


----------



## Aden (Jul 15, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Gun.


 
Is there seriously a game called "Gun"
because that's awesome


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 15, 2010)

Aden said:


> Is there seriously a game called "Gun"
> because that's awesome


 
Yea, and it's an awesome game.  Only downside is that you can easily do a 100% run of it in under two hours.


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jul 17, 2010)

Earthbound...well releasing the japanese versions a bit updated and...a new game even though he already stated that mother 3 was his last game in the series
A resident evil along the lines of 0 1 2 and 3 no more of this healthbar shit and wheres rebecca anyway >: or billy coen for that matter
another Urban Chaos game along the lines of Riot Response....T-Zero was the shit man...
Crash Bandicoot

among others i cant remember


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 17, 2010)

I want to see a new Age of Mythology 

It was soooo epic!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 17, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I want to see a new Age of Mythology
> 
> It was soooo epic!


 
I hear ya, they could indeed make a few expansions.  I mean, how many mythologies & religions are there out there that could add content to that game?


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jul 19, 2010)

Freespace.

I could list others, but that's the only one that comes to mind at the moment. Space sims in general seem to rarely live on to see sequels.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I hear ya, they could indeed make a few expansions.  I mean, how many mythologies & religions are there out there that could add content to that game?


 
 think about it Hero Jesus... So blasphemous but so... wantable?

And like they did with AoE3, they could definently go into Asian mythology and get more than enough units/history/mythology to make an amazing game.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 19, 2010)

DarkAssassinFurry said:


> The Halo series... I know they made Reach... But I want a game taking place after halo 3, that is based on Master Chief.



I'm pretty sure that the Marathon series picks up where Halo 3 left off.


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Jul 19, 2010)

I wanted more of Primal. They kinda left it open =/


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 19, 2010)

Freelancer and Metal Arms: Glitch in the System. 

Damn you Blizzard! Buying out the licence to the game engine and then doing bugger all with it...


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jul 19, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Freelancer.


 
Indeed. Sad it was so unfinished when it was finally released, pretty much killed hope for any sort of sequel right there.


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 20, 2010)

Unreal. I just loved the story, but Unreal 2 felt so shockingly different from the first game I had a hard time getting into it. And the tournament series isn't my cup of tea. I would love to see a new unreal game, maybe starring 849 again?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 20, 2010)

myst
it was fucking good
and they decided to close it with the last one
which sucked anyways
but they had already taken the decision to end the series
I really don't see why
it made money and was awesome


----------



## sonicfan77 (Jul 20, 2010)

Its an old game for the genesis called vector-man cause at the end of the second you they never showed you get of the planet you crashed on


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 20, 2010)

Pokemon Trading Card Game for Gameboy Color. 

That game was so fucking cash.


----------



## Stizaar (Jul 20, 2010)

I've not read through the whole thread, but dungeon keeper anyone?
2 was okay. I was looking forward to breaking chaos to the surface.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 20, 2010)

I was going to mention Half Life 2: Episode 3 or Duke Nukem Forever, but those jokes are both pretty stale now. :c



SirRob said:


> Mega Man Legends.


Mainly this, or at least a remake of Misadventures of Tron Bonne, I can't play the original any more. I lost my disc. ;_;
I've heard rumours of a sequel, but they're as prevalent as the rumours of Beyond Good and Evil 2 in terms of credibility.



Luca said:


> Duke Nukem. Why? People want one so hard but they never delivered a true sequel... and I fear they never will.


There's still the side scrollers. :3c


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 22, 2010)

Deus Ex.

Invisible War and probably DX3? They're fan fiction.


----------



## Tao (Jul 23, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> Deus Ex.
> 
> Invisible War and probably DX3? They're fan fiction.


 
There was Deus Ex 2 but it apparently sucked and they released a trailer for Deus Ex 3... =\

I wish they'd continued Treasure Planet: Battle at Procyon. That game was sooo fun.


----------



## Kero (Jul 24, 2010)

Cry, no one said it yet.  "Ecco the Dolphin."  Tides of Time left with the most confusion evar.


----------



## Riley (Jul 24, 2010)

CtrlAltCorrupt said:


> Unreal. I just loved the story, but Unreal 2 felt so shockingly different from the first game I had a hard time getting into it. And the tournament series isn't my cup of tea. I would love to see a new unreal game, maybe starring 849 again?


 
Agreed, I'd like to fight in the 7 Day Siege.  After all, the Skaarj only found Earth because of the rescue ship that picked 849 up.

(Return to Na-Pali doesn't count for anything; I personally found it pretty meh.)


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 24, 2010)

I would like to see another Actraiser made.
I know there was a horrible part 2 made.

I'm talking another one based after the first ones style.
A sim and also a action game.  
I replayed this game over so many times.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 24, 2010)

YinYangDragon said:


> Earthbound...well releasing the japanese versions a bit updated and...a new game even though he already stated that mother 3 was his last game in the series
> A resident evil along the lines of 0 1 2 and 3 no more of this healthbar shit and wheres rebecca anyway >: or billy coen for that matter
> another Urban Chaos game along the lines of Riot Response....T-Zero was the shit man...
> Crash Bandicoot
> ...


 
crash has plenty of shitty games out now.


RE0 sucks. Only the leeches are cool. Don get me started.


----------



## Riptor (Jul 25, 2010)

Kero said:
			
		

> Cry, no one said it yet.  "Ecco the Dolphin."  Tides of Time left with the most confusion evar.


Didn't they make one for Dreamcast, or PS2? I don't remember which console, exactly, but I know they made a 3D one. I don't know if it was actually any good, though, never was a fan of the series.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jul 25, 2010)

Riptor said:


> Didn't they make one for Dreamcast, or PS2? I don't remember which console, exactly, but I know they made a 3D one. I don't know if it was actually any good, though, never was a fan of the series.


 
It came out for both, I played a demo some years back. However it was horribly hard to control, doing precise jumps (of which you had to do quite a few) was nearly impossible.


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 25, 2010)

Riley said:


> Agreed, I'd like to fight in the 7 Day Siege.  After all, the Skaarj only found Earth because of the rescue ship that picked 849 up.
> 
> (Return to Na-Pali doesn't count for anything; I personally found it pretty meh.)


 I really blame Quake 3 Arena and Multiplayer Demand for taking Unreal's amazing single player from us. While Unreal Tournament is no where along the lines of a terrible game, I really wanted to explore Na Pali more! Return to Na-Pali is as close to a true sequel as Unreal 1 fans will get


----------



## that1guy (Jul 26, 2010)

Daniel Kay said:


> It came out for both, I played a demo some years back. However it was horribly hard to control, doing precise jumps (of which you had to do quite a few) was nearly impossible.


 
Hey! I got it for PS2! Goes by the title Ecco the Dolphin: Defender of the Future. It took me a bit to get confortable to the controls, but once I did I had fun. I spend more time screwing around than playing. ^_^

Has an..... "abnormal" story to it though. >_>

I don't pay attention to the story.



OK, here's a game I'd like to see continued (storyline-wise):

Dino Crisis for Playstation 1

I played through the 1st one and thought it was cool. Grabbed the second one and was like "Wait.... I've traveled backwards through time and I spend most of the game playing as a new guy, and it's no longer survival-horror but arcade-action kind of game?????" Still liked it...

Then came along Dino Crisis 3 for the Xbox... I had to wait a while to play it since I didn't have an Xbox. When I finally got one and bought the game, I seriously thought I grabbed the wrong game at first. Then I realised with disappointment that it was, in fact, the "correct" game. <_>

It's wierd, they have a storyline with the first 2, leave the 2nd one off at a friggin cliffhanger, then decide to do something COMPLETELY unrelated. WTF?

Don't get me wrong, the 3rd one is cool.... it's just that it has VERY LITTLE relation to the earlier ones. In fact, the only thing that seems to tie the 3rd game and the first two together is that the power source used for that space ship you're on is an improved version of what was in the first game. Other than that I can't think of any other relation (other than your dinosaur enemies that look zombified).


----------



## gdzeek (Jul 26, 2010)

I know why it discontinued, but I really liked Legend of Dragoon,


----------



## that1guy (Jul 26, 2010)

I thought there was a sequel or something for that game (friend of mine plays it). 

Either that or I wasn't paying attention to what he was saying, again. -_-


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 26, 2010)

I want Dark Cloud three >:[


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 26, 2010)

Where's my Final Fantasy 15? >:V


----------



## Larry (Jul 26, 2010)

Freekstyle
Sled Storm (PS2 version)
They were two good games, and I STILL wonder why there's no sequel.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 26, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Where's my Final Fantasy 15? >:V


 
In the future.

Also, I wonder why good The Sims console games never continued after Bustin' Out.


----------



## Larry (Jul 26, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> In the future.
> 
> Also, I wonder why good The Sims console games never continued after Bustin' Out.


 
Well, I heard EA is making a console version of The Sims 3. Maybe you should check that out.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 26, 2010)

larry669 said:


> Well, I heard EA is making a console version of The Sims 3. Maybe you should check that out.


 
I'll probably try it, but I highly doubt it'll be good, especially if they release it on Playstation.  For some reason, The Sims 2 lag awfully on Playstation 2, but perfectly on Gamecube.  Huh.  I just wished you won't have to hold the fast-forward button all the time, it's freaking annoying.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jul 26, 2010)

I think the game Okami deserved a Sequel...it's one of my personal favourite games around.  It definetly deserves a Sequel.


----------



## Larry (Jul 26, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I'll probably try it, but I highly doubt it'll be good, especially if they release it on Playstation.  For some reason, The Sims 2 lag awfully on Playstation 2, but perfectly on Gamecube.  Huh.  I just wished you won't have to hold the fast-forward button all the time, it's freaking annoying.


 
It's gonna be for all the next generation home consoles  (Yes, including the Wii). But the 360 and PS3 version will have user-generated content and shit.


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 26, 2010)

I always wanted to play a second Eternal Darkness.  I know it wasn't to everyone's taste, but I like the storytelling.  Some of the madness effects were kinda disturbing at the time.  I also would love to play an updated version of Shadowman. The controls were a little clunky, but it had a good story.


----------



## that1guy (Jul 27, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Where's my Final Fantasy 15? >:V


 
Pffft.... They're NEVER going to make another Final Fantasy game..... ever...... don't get your hopes up... >_>


I'd like to see more Gameshark, Codebreaker, and.... wait.... those aren't games. >_<


:V


----------



## Zydala (Jul 27, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I want Dark Cloud three >:[



yesss



Tomias_Redford said:


> I think the game Okami deserved a Sequel...it's one of my personal favourite games around.  It definetly deserves a Sequel.



There is one coming out. Wait I'm getting deja vu here



Twylyght said:


> I always wanted to play a second Eternal Darkness.  I know it wasn't to everyone's taste, but I like the storytelling.  Some of the madness effects were kinda disturbing at the time.  I also would love to play an updated version of Shadowman. The controls were a little clunky, but it had a good story.



I heard they were making one for a while but I couldn't tell you what happened :<


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 27, 2010)

Legend of The Dragoon was 4 discs long, but I wouldve loved to see a sequel on a newer console


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 27, 2010)

larry669 said:


> It's gonna be for all the next generation home consoles  (Yes, including the Wii). But the 360 and PS3 version will have user-generated content and shit.


 
Good, Wii will be the best as usual.


----------



## Ames (Jul 27, 2010)

Resident Evil series needs moar t-virus zombies. :V


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 27, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Resident Evil series needs moar t-virus zombies. :V


 

>:[

but yes, it does


----------



## selskie (Jul 27, 2010)

Burning Rangers, if any game really needed a Sega Ages remake, this would be it.

I wouldn't mind seeing a new StarTropics. I actually liked the second game more than the first.


----------



## Range (Jul 28, 2010)

Metal Arms, though I know why that one wasn't continued. They were in the process of making a sequel, had a lot of the main animations done and all that... then those faggots fuckers WoWfags people over at Blizzard bought out Swingin Ape Studios and canned Metal Arms 2.



JamesB said:


> Resident Evil series needs moar t-virus zombies. :V


 
It needs more zombies PERIOD. Closest to zombies since 3 was the guardian things in Lost in Nightmares iirc.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jul 29, 2010)

A sequel to the REAL Wolfenstein 3D, I don't want Sci-fi in 1941, I want SS guards yelling "Mein Leben" Nazi wasting goodness.


----------



## PrettyKitty13 (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm really wanting a Billy Hatcher and the Giant Egg sequel. Seeing as Sega DIDN'T forget about it at all. 
I'm also craving a Frogger's Adventures sequel. (I know the latest of those games are for Gameboy(?))


----------



## Adaquin (Jul 30, 2010)

A good Rouge Squadron video game by Factor 5.


----------



## MaDaZi (Aug 1, 2010)

Psychonauts. They left a perfectly good place for a sequel at the end of the first game anyway, but it all fairness, it it hard to top a macabre circus of meat.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 1, 2010)

MaDaZi said:


> Psychonauts. They left a perfectly good place for a sequel at the end of the first game anyway, but it all fairness, it it hard to top a macabre circus of meat.


 
I have a feeling they reached a point where they could either lessen the lunacy (which would disappoint fans), keep the lunacy the same (which would disappoint the fans who want more lunacy) or go overboard with the lunacy and freak everyone out.


----------



## derpdragon (Aug 1, 2010)

Tomba!
The company went down but someone could have bought the rights or something.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 1, 2010)

derpdragon said:


> Tomba!
> The company went down but someone could have bought the rights or something.


 
While a fun game, "Pink haired jungle-boy fights pig people with gigantic flail" doesn't exactly make for a long-lasting series.


----------



## derpdragon (Aug 2, 2010)

Attaman said:


> While a fun game, "Pink haired jungle-boy fights pig people with gigantic flail" doesn't exactly make for a long-lasting series.


 
I don't know, it's a lot better of an idea than most games have been shoving out there. It's also a lot more original.

Also another game that should have had at least 1 more, OddWorld. People talk about how great FF7 graphics where at the time, Oddworld made it look like a joke. There where I think 4 games, still a "next gen" oddworld would be have been stunning.
Also Medevil, Dragonseeds, SkullMonkeys, and DonkeyKong64 (as in 3D donkeykong games)


----------



## Harel (Aug 2, 2010)

Freelancer...no, wait, Wing Commander: Privateer! None of this Privateer 2 the Darkening bullcrap! And while Freelancer has a lot going for it what with all the mods, I want moar!
Oh edit: As one poster mentioned a few pages back Darkstone. Randomly generated 3d dungeoncrawl? Yes, please!


----------



## Dan. (Aug 2, 2010)

The Getaway 3 apparently on hold for 5 years....


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Aug 2, 2010)

Survival Crisis Z... it was a great game and I'm surprised X never came out (it was planned 3 years ago, after all.)


----------



## SFox (Aug 3, 2010)

Might & Magic: Why in god's name do the new owners of it fritter away the series by only continuing the Heroes line and making spinoff games? I'd imagine a Might & Magic X might sell better than Heroes 5, Dark Messiah, and Clash of Heroes. Especially if they make a world as huge and open ended as the Elder Scrolls series.

Ultima: I can't even begin to fathom why this series has been relegated to a purely multiplayer franchise when it was completely built on being a single player series.


----------



## Kero (Aug 3, 2010)

Riptor said:


> Didn't they make one for Dreamcast, or PS2? I don't remember which console, exactly, but I know they made a 3D one. I don't know if it was actually any good, though, never was a fan of the series.


 
The Dreamcast version was ported to the PS2.

Well, here's the thing: Defender of the Future isn't canon with the Ecco Genesis games, nor did they even have the same developer.  Defender of the Future uses Ecco, but the plot is completely separate from the struggle with the Vortex from the Genesis games.

Imagine if they made an entertaining series of books with a brave hero fighting... "evil," let's call it.  A couple books in, it leaves the hero at a point where his safety is questionable and they make you wait for the third one to see what happens.  However, no third book ever comes out.  Instead, a different series is launched with the same hero in a different environment fighting a different... "evil."

It begs many questions why the original series was not continued.  D:  In an interview, when asked what became of Ecco after the end of the second game, Ed Annunziata--creator--said that he's reserving his ideas for a future game.  o_o  WHAT A TEASE.  So there is the possibility of a third Ecco the Dolphin game.

DO.
WANT.


----------



## BlueFlag97 (Aug 4, 2010)

Virtua Quest. I hate how stories end with a cliffhanger and not have another one up.


----------



## Zeik Etherwolf (Aug 5, 2010)

Are they still gonna make a Kingdom Hearts 3?


----------



## Tao (Aug 5, 2010)

I came across another game today that I'd love to have a sequel to.

The Secret of Evermore =D


----------



## kuri neko (Aug 5, 2010)

Threads of fate needs a sequal..


----------



## IInquis (Aug 6, 2010)

I always figured Warzone 2100 was going to see the light of day again. Or at least I'd be able to get a handful of similar titles for the current generation.
Also Harbinger, a sci-fi clickfest which I'm told is very similar to diablo, loved every piece of it, but I hardly hear of anyone else who'd played it. So I suppose a sequel is out of the question. Sorta wanna maybe see what would happen if they took another shot at Stormrise too. Hopefully they can't make it quite so agonising twice in a row.
Oh and Forsaken, PSX hoverbike combat, still play it, want new. D:

So many, I feel greedy. .-.


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Aug 6, 2010)

IInquis said:


> I always figured Warzone 2100 was going to see the light of day again. Or at least I'd be able to get a handful of similar titles for the current generation.
> Also Harbinger, a sci-fi clickfest which I'm told is very similar to diablo, loved every piece of it, but I hardly hear of anyone else who'd played it. So I suppose I sequel is out of the question. Sorta wanna maybe see what would happen if they took another shot at Stormrise too. Hopefully they can't make it quite so agonising twice in a row.
> Oh and Forsaken, PSX hoverbike combat, still play it, want new. D:
> 
> So many, I feel greedy. .-.


 

WARZONE 2100! I REMEMBER THAT GAME! I got it in a demo with some other PS2 thing, I fucking loved that game! You could make your own vehicles and everything!


----------



## Larry (Aug 7, 2010)

Zeik Etherwolf said:


> Are they still gonna make a Kingdom Hearts 3?


Yes, and it will be released in 2012. At least we will get to play it before will all die LOL.

Another SSX game plz.


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Aug 8, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Timesplitters
> And was gonna say Odd World Strangers Wrath, but they were planning to make a sequel and it was scrapped in the drawing stages.


 Actually I can fill you in on this.
Crytek bought Free Radical after they went bankrupt and re-named the crytek UK.  There is an unofficial blog about games that were to be continued by free radical such as TS and Star wars battlefront.  There is common posts that it IS indeed coming but no one knows for sure. But it is highly likely it is coming due to common teasers petitions and much more by the fans of the TimeSplitters series. AMEN!


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Aug 8, 2010)

all of my gaming needs are fulfilled so far. NO star fox 64 2 though


----------



## Scotty1700 (Aug 8, 2010)

G-Nome, coolest game ever back in the day but sadly it died out even though it was the best QQ

Made in like '97 or some shit but it's soo fun!


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 8, 2010)

Sacrifice... That game was fun


----------



## sonicfan77 (Aug 10, 2010)

Zeik Etherwolf said:


> Are they still gonna make a Kingdom Hearts 3?



Yea after the game for the psp


----------



## Superscooter143 (Aug 11, 2010)

Anyone miss Dual Hearts?


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 11, 2010)

SwingandaMiss said:


> WARZONE 2100! I REMEMBER THAT GAME! I got it in a demo with some other PS2 thing, I fucking loved that game! You could make your own vehicles and everything!


 its said the Warzone 2100 series spiritual successor was the Earth 2150 series


----------



## Sigma (Aug 11, 2010)

trapt on the ps2 was fun to play, can't remember if there was an ending for a sequel but the idea behind the game was good.
You play as a girl with powers coveted by others and so to gain this power they mus kill you. Essentialy you placed elaborate traps in the area and tried to kill the enemies (direct combat was a bad idea).
If you get the chance I recommend getting it.
Edit: story might not be accurate as I have not played it in years


----------



## Superscooter143 (Aug 11, 2010)

larry669 said:


> Yes, and it will be released in 2012. At least we will get to play it before will all die LOL.
> 
> Another SSX game plz.


 
Where did you get that information? There is actually no confirmed Kingdom Hearts 3, although eventually, there should be.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 11, 2010)

Being a hockey nerd, I wish they had continued NHL Rock the Rink. That game was tons of fun on the PSOne back in the late 90s.


----------



## Goldstar4me (Oct 16, 2010)

UT99 was the best. You best be stickin with the classics son. :I


----------



## Koronikov (Oct 17, 2010)

probably the only one who thinks this but Star Wars republic commando >.>


----------



## Eezo the Dragon (Oct 19, 2010)

I used to play Star Wars Battlefront a lot and I wish they had made a  sequel after 2.  Also, does anyone here know if Valve is working on  Half-Life 3? I mean, I liked Left for Dead and Portal, but my favorite  Valve game is HL2 by far.


----------



## YoshiChief (Oct 19, 2010)

Apologies if this was mentioned already, but I always wondered why Conker's Bad Fur Day was never continued. It was a blast playing through the original and remake but that ambiguous ending really made me want another one ;_;


----------



## Littlerock (Oct 26, 2010)

YoshiChief said:


> Apologies if this was mentioned already, but I always wondered why Conker's Bad Fur Day was never continued. It was a blast playing through the original and remake but that ambiguous ending really made me want another one ;_;


 I heard the remake was awful, but I'm with you there, why were there no more Conker games? I'd kill to fight a Lv.2 Great Mighty Poo.


----------

